# mcelroy 26 productivity set



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just picked up the Mcelroy productivity set, basically it is the same unit as our pitbull 26 that does 2-6 inch pipe but gives you a stand for the jig and 2 pipe dollies with rollers so we are not bent over on the sidewalk. I think it will make us look a little better than using pieces of wood. It also collapses to transport the unit.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have that same setup along with rollers for the ground. You are going to love it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Those ground rollers aren't cheap


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My bad they are $150 I was looking at the same thing but it was a case and crate of 40 of them at 12K And I thought ouch lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, 12k? 

They aren't THAT cool. :laughing:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Cuda said:


> Those ground rollers aren't cheap


Im a cheap ******* I made my own. They are nice to have


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe between the 3 of us we can mortgage our houses and get them!


----------

